# New Home Building Project in Baja California, Mexico



## BajaGringo

*Building a Beach House in Baja California, Mexico*










Thought I would share some photos from our beach house construction project. The first step in the process was deciding where we would want to build / live. We knew we wanted be on the Pacific side of Baja, just steps to the beach but quickly realized that to narrow it down we would need to be a lot more specific so we made a list. It looked something like this:

1. Clean / blue water
2. Minimum 10 miles off any paved road
3. Maximum 30 miles off any paved road
4. NOT listed on any tourist map
5. NOT been reviewed on any travel guide
6. NOT being pushed by 100 real estate agents
7. Blend of rocky and sandy beaches
8. Tide pools
9. Undisturbed marine life (starfish / sea urchins / etc)
10. Backdrop topography (hills/mountains/etc)
11. Good fishing
12. Good diving
13. Mild, year round weather
14. More than 3 hours from the US border
15. Less than 6 hours from US border

It was pretty easy to map out a section of Pacific coastline that would fit that criteria and we began our search at Erendira, which we thought would be about as far north as we would consider. It was nice but we didn't feel that "click". We kept moving south, looking at the San Antonio del Mar area by Colonet, Camalu and then we hit San Quintin. A friend took us around the Bay area which was nice and seeing fishing charters coming in at El Molino full of fish definitely caught my attention. We then made a trip out to the beach to an area called Lomas de San Martin. It fronts San Martin Island and is just north of an old fishing village called La Chorera. 

We immediately fell in love with the view, the beach and the tranquility of the place. Closing our eyes and crossing our fingers we staked our claim...


----------



## BajaGringo

Now that we knew where we wanted to build, the next step was to come up with a design. We wanted 2 bedrooms, 2 baths and everything on one floor. Having lived the last ten years in homes with multiple floors we came to the conclusion that we ended up spending 90% + of our waking hours on one floor of the house so it just seemed to make sense to try and build a one story this time around. Besides, we had plenty of room on our lot to make it work. After several weeks of playing with some designs we came up with what would be our new home. We figured that we could build it in two stages with the second bedroom/bath/laundry and work shop in phase two.


----------



## BajaGringo

Now that we had a design, we needed someone to build it. Did a lot of asking around and we kept hearing a name being mentioned - "Esquival Chavez". We met a few days later and the chemistry just seemed right. 

Jack Smith had his Mr. Gomez, from his best selling book "God and Mr. Gomez".

Our new place now had its "maestro" to lead our new "obra"...

*Chava!*


----------



## BajaGringo

The footings are poured...


----------



## BajaGringo

We used 8" block for the first rows as it could support the floor better and we wanted the house elevated a bit...


----------



## BajaGringo

The floor is poured and now the real shape of the house is beginning to take shape...


----------



## BajaGringo

The view out our future bedroom window...


----------



## BajaGringo

Now all the doors and windows are taking their place. Conduit everywhere for electrical, satellite, internet, phones, sound, and on and on. I think I drove Chava crazy with the wiring side of the house...


----------



## BajaGringo

We were going to wait to start on phase two of the house but Chava convinced us we would be better off getting the "obra negra" at least done on that so the "dala" at the top could tie the entire house together.

And like Mr. Gomez, Chava seems to win most of these battles...


----------



## mexliving

thanks for allowing us to see your project as you go..... very nice.....


----------



## BajaGringo

Now the floor is poured on the second phase...


----------



## BajaGringo

The walls are going up, almost catching up with the first phase. The electrical and plumbing is all installed and the "dala" will be the next major step. In the foreground you can see some of the rock that will be used to cover the exterior. A tedious process but the Pacific Ocean is brutal on the toughest of exterior paints and not having to scrape off old, peeling paint is worth a lot to me...


----------



## MexicoGolfer62

Where is your house located at? I have been looking in the Cabo San Jose area and have found some beautiful place. Congrats on your home!


----------



## BajaGringo

We are located outside of San Quintin in Baja (north). A little warm for us down south. Are you thinking about building?


----------



## MexicoGolfer62

We thought about it at first, but now after looking at the prices lately with all these amenities who can beat it??!


----------



## BajaGringo

It all depends on the location you choose and what your needs are / comfort level, etc. Definitely something you should put a lot of time and effort into. Many expats spend a weekend down here and buy on impulse - not something I would recommend to anyone...


----------



## BajaGringo

Getting this thread back on subject...

Here you can see the guest bath walls up and then the support "castillos" poured. More cinder block was just delivered so we can get the walls up to height, pour the "dala" and begin with the roof...


----------



## BajaGringo

Forms for the "dala" (concrete header) are built and the dala poured.


----------



## BajaGringo

The next day the forms are removed and the dala is in place. 

Next step - the roof.


----------



## BajaGringo

But first the "maestro" and his crew take a well deserved break...


----------



## BajaGringo

Hmm...

Something happened to the prior construction photos but I will give you an update. We have now begun working on the wood roof and it started with hoisting up two long (and very heavy) 6X12 rough cut center beams.


----------



## BajaGringo

After that we added the 4X6's. As they will all be exposed we pretreated all the wood for termites and then stained them before pulling them up. We wanted to keep a clean look so they were all tied together with half inch wood dowels and Elmer's glue. No nails were used...


----------



## BajaGringo

And now the house is really starting to take on the feel we envisioned and have been dreaming of...


----------



## Joeysmom05mendez

Your house is beautiful! Is it a summer home or a permanent ? I Would love to do something like this, but that will be several years down the road.


----------



## BajaGringo

Thanks - this will become our permanent home. Good luck on your future project...


----------



## JolaGayle

What an enjoyable thread! Thanks for posting the pics. It's a pity so many didn't make the upload. 

Are you going to post any more now that you've gotten us (me at least) curious? I'd love to see more.

Gayle


----------



## BajaGringo

Here is a more recent photo showing the roof, doors and windows installed:


----------



## JolaGayle

Nice! Do those windows open? Slide? I don't think I've ever seen any like that and can't figure them out. Is it finished yet? You must be anxious, if not. Looking forward to a pic of the finished home.

Gayle


----------



## BajaGringo

The west (beach) facing windows are all fixed glass. The prevailing wind here on the beach is NW to SE and the windows on the N/E/S sides of the house all open for fresh air flow. The house has an open ceiling design providing good air circulation through the house. We are getting ready to paint inside and install the saltillo tile flooring and hope to pass the holidays in the new place...


----------



## sbrimer

I am enjoying you project and it is fun to watch it progress


----------



## BajaGringo

Thanks - we are working on several projects inside of the house right now and will post some updated photos soon. Here is one of them currently in progress...


----------



## BajaGringo

OK - the stove is done. Now on to painting and then the flooring...


----------



## BajaGringo

I find myself enjoying the view more and more as we get closer to getting the house done...


----------



## JolaGayle

Lovely stonework! I hope you're near your goal of being able to enjoy the holidays in the home. Best of luck and please continue to post pics. I'm ejoying them tremendously.

Jola Gayle


----------



## hando4949

Now, exactually where is it so we can pass it on to all the Tourist sites,
(just jokeing)


----------



## sbrimer

*house in Baja*

Hello, Boy I am interested in more photos? When do we get a update?
Steve


----------



## El Toro Furioso

This is really fun to look at and read about. I read the book, so I feel like I know some of the principals invloved. ¡Qué le vaya bien!


----------

